# BloodRayne (2005)



## crusher310 (Dec 15, 2005)

I heard around universal that Bloodrayne is coming out next month.  Is anyone a Bloodrayne fan?  Is anyone looking forward to it?  My friends say that the previews look awesome.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 15, 2005)

Welcome to Chronicles Network crusher310. I don't know anything about Bloodrayne but have moved your post to a more relevant section where other folk might see it and know a bit more about it.
Enjoy your stay


----------



## ravenus (Dec 15, 2005)

AFAIK Bloodrayne is made by Uwe Boll, who has generally been pilloried for what game fans consider his excreable adaptations of their fav games and what general audiences consider just plain awful movies


----------



## Thunderchild (Dec 15, 2005)

ravenus said:
			
		

> AFAIK Bloodrayne is made by Uwe Boll, who has generally been pilloried for what game fans consider his excreable adaptations of their fav games and what general audiences consider just plain awful movies


As an avid gamer I'll give this advice to anyone interested in seeing one of his game based movies.

Uwe Boll is the devil - any atempt to see one of his game based moivies should be treated with extremly low expectations ( and even then you will probally be dissapointed)


----------



## crusher310 (Dec 16, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Welcome to Chronicles Network crusher310. I don't know anything about Bloodrayne but have moved your post to a more relevant section where other folk might see it and know a bit more about it.
> Enjoy your stay



Thank you, foxbat.


----------



## crusher310 (Jun 23, 2006)

*...bloodrayne*

anyone play the game bloodrayne? i just got a copy of it for pc through working at umgd. the movie was decent if you like constant blood and gore. let me know what you guys think,


----------

